# Neve Janeiro 2006



## Dan (17 Jan 2006 às 09:40)

Algumas fotos de Domingo.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 09:17)

Algumas fotos de segunda-feira.







Por vezes lá vinha o nevoeiro.


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 10:31)

Boa fotos DAN,

Eu depois posto umas com tempo na vertente do Alvão! Valeu estes dias para aí!


----------



## João (18 Jan 2006 às 16:02)

Lindas fotos Dan!
Espectacular a neve!
Só é pena é ñ nevar no pais inteiro!!


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 16:30)

João disse:
			
		

> Lindas fotos Dan!
> Espectacular a neve!
> Só é pena é ñ nevar no pais inteiro!!



Esperamos que ainda este ano ocorra uma situação de neve mais generalizada pelo país, à semelhança de Fevereiro de 1994


----------



## João (18 Jan 2006 às 17:09)

Espero bem q sim!!
Era fantástico!!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2006 às 17:47)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Esperamos que ainda este ano ocorra uma situação de neve mais generalizada pelo país, à semelhança de Fevereiro de 1994



Acho que vai ser tipo Fev. 84!


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2006 às 21:18)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Acho que vai ser tipo Fev. 84!



Fevereiro de 1984 teve neve generalizada? Melhor mesmo era um Fevereiro de 1956   

Eu depois meto também as minhas fotos


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 22:45)

Em Fevereiro de 83 caíram uns bons nevões em várias áreas do país e em Bragança a temperatura chegou a -11,6ºC ou -11,8ºC. Sobre Fevereiro de 84 não tinha conhecimento.


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2006 às 23:05)

Fantásticas fotografias! Caiu mais que no ano passado?

Um observação: devia haver um embolsamento de ar frio só na zona do Nordeste porque aqui por Melgaço foi degradante a neve que caiu. A 1200 metros havia uns meros "pós" no chão. Pra esquecer! E no entanto tão perto do Nordeste..


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 23:43)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Fantásticas fotografias! Caiu mais que no ano passado?
> 
> Um observação: devia haver um embolsamento de ar frio só na zona do Nordeste porque aqui por Melgaço foi degradante a neve que caiu. A 1200 metros havia uns meros "pós" no chão. Pra esquecer! E no entanto tão perto do Nordeste..



No Inverno passado tivemos vários dias em diferentes episódios com precipitação de neve mas foram quase todos muito fraquinhos, só mesmo no dia 23 de Fevereiro é que caiu alguma coisa de jeito e não passou de uns 5 cm.

Sim havia um embolsamento de ar frio aqui nesta área. Foi por isso que a cota desceu quase aos 600m. Acho que isso se deveu à precipitação ter começado no início da manhã, foi mesmo na hora certa, pois pelo que sei, em Espanha a neve já caiu a cotas um pouco mais elevadas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2006 às 23:49)

Boas a todos.

Belas fotos Dan    , já tinha visto a reportagem fotográfica do Fil lá no fórum espanhol e agora com estas o quadro fica mais completo. Voces são uns sortudos!

Por aqui também parece que o frio atacou o nosso fórum   .

Quanto à neve de 84, isso sim seria muito bom, mas já perdi a esperança de a ver cair em abundancia por estas paragens alentejanas!


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jan 2006 às 00:11)

Dan disse:
			
		

> No Inverno passado tivemos vários dias em diferentes episódios com precipitação de neve mas foram quase todos muito fraquinhos, só mesmo no dia 23 de Fevereiro é que caiu alguma coisa de jeito e não passou de uns 5 cm.
> 
> Sim havia um embolsamento de ar frio aqui nesta área. Foi por isso que a cota desceu quase aos 600m. Acho que isso se deveu à precipitação ter começado no início da manhã, foi mesmo na hora certa, pois pelo que sei, em Espanha a neve já caiu a cotas um pouco mais elevadas.


Isto quando neva há mesmo muitas discrepâncias, lembro-me bem no dia 23 de fev. do ano passado lá pelo conselho de Vinhais, cairam uns bons 15cm a 770m, esteve desde cerca das 11h da manhã a nevar sem parar até à noite, mas era neve da grossa, fora o melhor desse ano e melhor k no ano anterior.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2006 às 16:51)

Algumas fotos da neve na Nogueira esta tarde.


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2006 às 01:28)

Algumas fotos minhas do passado Domingo:


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2006 às 16:59)

Boas recoradações   
Esperamos por mais dias assim


----------



## Seringador (23 Jan 2006 às 14:37)

Belas fotos a que mais gosto é a do Boneco!!


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 19:04)

A Serra da Estrela esta tarde.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 19:16)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A Serra da Estrela esta tarde.



 

A foto é tua? De onde a tiraste? Aquela parte que tem neve é a torre?


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 19:57)

Parece ter pouca neve, as daí de Espanha devem ter mais


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 20:56)

Fil disse:
			
		

> A foto é tua? De onde a tiraste? Aquela parte que tem neve é a torre?



Sim, tirei esta foto hoje à tarde quando passava de avião lá perto.
Na foto dá para ver os edifícios da torre.
Sim, a Sanábria tem mais neve mas menos do que é normal para um mês de Janeiro, também tem nevado tão pouco este Inverno.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 12:49)

Esta manhã na cidade não havia nada, só gelo, mas nos arredores podia ver-se alguma coisa. 






Nesta foto ainda dá para ver, ao meio da estrada, alguma da neve do dia 15.


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jan 2006 às 21:40)

EstÃO FIXES,  a última parece ser na tundra...lol
uma tundra...manhosa...lol


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 01:23)

*Re: Neve Janeiro*

Para juntar ás excelentes fotos aqui postadas pelo Dan e pelo Fil, aqui ficam mais algumas do grande dia, e já longínquo, 15 de Janeiro de 2006, retiradas de um blog de um conterrâneo...como diria o Flaviense21 "Recordar é viver"





© Bilhardas






© Bilhardas







© Bilhardas






© Bilhardas







© Bilhardas





© Bilhardas






© Bilhardas





© Bilhardas


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2007 às 02:10)

*Re: Neve Janeiro*

Boas fotos!

Obrigado Brigantia por este reviver do maravilhoso ano de 2006


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Neve Janeiro*

WOW!!! Lindas! 
Tenho esperança que este ano vamos tirar a barriga de misérias! A ver vamos!


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Neve Janeiro*

Bonitas fotos


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Jul 2007 às 21:28)

*Re: Neve Janeiro*

Realmente assim vive-se... Quem dera que não so em recordações e sim com a realidade...!


----------

